# post being deleted



## Mindgame516 (Dec 5, 2015)

I posted yesterday asking about this lab And it dissapeared. I dont get it , im trying to find at about a source before i put something in my body

Mod edit : no source posting. Read the rules. No advertising non-sponsors.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 5, 2015)

i could of swore i post buton and remember reading the post to see if i mistyped anything, maybe i dident but almost positve i did


----------



## Gtrjunior (Dec 5, 2015)

Try posting it again and see what happens


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2015)

I deleted it arEhole. Read the rules.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought this is the source checking section, am i not aloud to ask about a lab ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2015)

No if its not a sponsor.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 5, 2015)

OHHHH gotchya


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 5, 2015)

now it makes sense because a while back i posted asking about this dna lab and the title was i think the same as what i had asking if anyone has ever heard of the lab. Then a week later i checked the thread  and the title was "another shitty lab to get scammed by" !!! I was like why would i right that if i never used them yet, you made me think i was going crazy braahh


----------



## SeattlesBest (Dec 5, 2015)

TheCaptn taken care of business. Everyone take notes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL! Playing mind games with Minegames


----------

